# "008851 Fuel Pressure Regulator Valve N276- Mechanical Malfunction"



## Boosted_Bunny (Apr 23, 2003)

Hey all,
I've been reading into the cam issue known on the 2.0T engines to be the culprit of a code like the one above... so the other day I checked my cams and found that I have the good two-piece cam.
I run stage I software (APR) on my car with a Forge DV and Carbonio intake.... 
Any ideas on where to go with my diagnosis? Since it's not the cam, could the pump still have failed?
Also, the shop cleared my code before approving any repairs so should I try to recreate it? I hate to do that but I guess I will if need be.








**I tried the VAGCOM forum, but another MKV-er who got this same code said I should try over here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

the fuel pump solenoid could be going bad
Dave


----------



## Boosted_Bunny (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: (crew219)*

Pooey. Does that mean the whole fuel pump needs to be replaced?
Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (GotHerFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GotHerFast* »_Pooey. Does that mean the whole fuel pump needs to be replaced?
Thanks for the quick response!









Yes, the solenoid is not sold separately. 
Here's another member with the same issue.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3738381
which was resolved by replacing it with a new pump
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3742511
Dave


_Modified by crew219 at 9:22 AM 5-16-2008_


----------



## VeeRsixx (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: "008851 Fuel Pressure Regulator Valve N276- Mechanical Malfunction" (GotHerFast)*

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...08851


----------



## Boosted_Bunny (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: "008851 Fuel Pressure Regulator Valve N276- Mechanical Malfunction" (VeeRsixx)*

thanks guys


----------

